# New N scale DCC Questions



## Old97 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am planning a 3’x5’ N scale DCC layout. It is the “Out and Back” track plan at http://www.cke1st.com/m_train2.htm

I will only be running 2 locomotives and $$$$ will be a MAJOR consideration.

>>The track plan has a list of parts(right click on the layout.) The part list is all for Atlas code 80. How can I get a list for code 55 track if that is better?
>>Compare these 5 systems; Pros & Cons: Bachmann E-Z Command, Atlas Commander, NCE Power Cab, MRC Prodigy Express, and Digitrax Zephyr.
>>Are these Systems complete, or do you need extra items?


WIRING QUESTIONS:
I am not an expert model railroader; please keep the answers as clear as possible, no “Change the voltage in the booster to 500 volts and connect both wires to the same rail.” 
For a 3’x5’ N scale DCC layout:
1. What brand track conducts electricity and the DCC signal best?
2. Is Atlas code 55 or 80 best for DCC conductivity?
3. I read someone recommended feeder wires to every section of track and not to use common rail wiring. ?
4. Do you really have to solder ever piece of track together? 
5. Which DCC command systems UNDER $300. are safest electrically for N scale?
6. How do you prevent overheating current - burning up N decoders?
7. Maximum voltage of systems? Most are listed in amps. 
8. Does the Atlas Commander System or any of the others have a voltage problem with N scale 
8. Do you need a booster with reverse-loop-modulars?
9. Do you need a transformer for reverse loop modulars?
10. How to prevent 2nd. Locomotive(both DCC) from entering opposite end of reverse loop and causing a short? Only have one Open switch into the reverse track would work, but is there a wiring way to stop the second train?

THANKS for replies to any of the questions.


----------



## briwayjones (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm a newb as well that has been researching and looking to get started in N Scale. After doing some reading and comparing between the Bachmann EZ Commander, NCE Power Cab and a little bit with the Digitrax Zephyr on price and features I settled on the NCE Power Cab. The EZ Commander, Power Cab and Zephyr seem to have everything you need to get started. I ruled out the EZ Commander because it seemed if I wanted to expand any at all in the future (which I would like to) the entire system would have to be scrapped and start over again. I picked the Power Cab because it seemed the best bang for the buck. It's supposed to be quite a bit more user friendly than Digitrax systems and it has a lot of features and is flexible for a starter system.


----------

